# Pfalzcraft Scratches



## stitcherny (Nov 13, 2006)

I have a set of pfalzcraft dishes that I use everyday.  They are washed in the dishwasher as well.  They are awfully scratched w/ gray lines on the center of all of the plates I am assuming from use.  I have tried soft scrub to get these ugly lines off, but that does not work.  Has anyone else run into this problem with their pfalzcraft dishes?  I am almost thinking of replacing them because they just look terrible.  Are there any other type of dishes anyone could recommend I buy that won't give me with same issue.


----------



## Corinne (Nov 13, 2006)

Try this:
http://www.lnt.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1350579

As for a recommendation for something different: I had a large set of Pfaltzgraff in the Yorktowne pattern. I replaced them with Corelleware - because it's not as heavy & it's difficult to break and/or chip. The only time one of the pcs of Corelle broke was when something heavy dropped onto a plate from a foot or 2 above it. 

In the first couple days after my son died I wanted the satisfaction of smashing something. I threw a Corelle plate around the kitchen repeatedly & nothing ever happened - I was frustrated! Indestructible stuff!


----------



## stitcherny (Nov 13, 2006)

*Thanks Corinne!*

Thank you Corinne.  I did not know that Linens n Things sold such a product.  I was interested in a heavier plate than the corelle, but its a great suggestion, I will look into them.


----------

